# Neglected Jack Dempsey! Help!



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

I recently purchased this jack dempsey on craigslist. the guy said he would sell me the fish, tank, filter, and everything for $40, i thought it was a steal. he said the fish was about one year old, in a suitable tank, and was very healthy. when i showed up to get it, it was in about a 20-25 gallon, and was only about 2-3 inches long. i didn't want to say anything to the guy, but bought it anyway, as i had an empty 75 gallon at home. now this little jack dempsey is stunted growth, at least i think, for one year old. He also has some minor HITH, but is already starting to clear up after a little medication and fresh water. bieng so small, will he grow anymore? and could i possibly get some tank mates for him? if he does not grow, a 75 gallon seems like a waste for a 3 inch fish.

thanks for your help,

Brandon


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

can u post a pic


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

this is the best pic i could get...it stays along the back wall of the tank constantly...really shy


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

managed to snap a better pic after 10 minutes of him being scared of me and swimming around the tank


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

r u using photo bucket to post the pics


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

reuploaded, didnt know how to do it, sorry


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

k uu have a female the tank size dosnt stunt growth water conditions do wht was it in the tank with


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

she was in the tank by herself. after a Little research, the filter he had running was rated for a 15 gallon tank. only had one fake plant in the tank too.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

some people shpoldnt have fish he said it was ayear old hmmm


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

yea so since shes in a proper home now, do you think she will ever grow? and could i add tankmates? id rather not have her end up eaten, but if she wont grow il throw her in my 40


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

she probubly will *** had a stunted jd befor he grew to 5 inches this is my male that i have now i also have 2 females and a little colorful 2 inch male


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

ok will she grow at the same rate as a normal young JD?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

provided with the right nutrition & weekly water changes


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

also, this is my first aggressive fish. since shes been alone, could i add any tank mates?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

is thi ur only fish ?


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

currently, yes. before i went to college i had my 40 gallon and my 75 both stocked with a ton of tropical fish. this is my first experience with a "big fish" everything *** owned before never got bigger then 4 inches


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

id try a fire mouth convicts stuff like tht mine do good with green terrors


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

brandonm said:


> also, this is my first aggressive fish. since shes been alone, could i add any tank mates?


You could. I tried (with help from this forum) to give my JDs some giant danio dithers. They weren't giant enough and most got killed. Whatever you give her, make sure it doesn't fit in her mouth. If you could get some real big giant danios, I'd still say they are worth a shot.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Kudos to you for rescuing the fish. JDs are great. A convict or firemouth and a school of giant danios would make a lively tank. (Maybe a convict _and_ firemouth?)


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

If she is otherwise healthy, she'll grow....but won't reach full size. Unlike most animals, fish grow their entire lives--but the rate of growth declines each year of life. For example, in a 10 inch fish, 5 inches may come in the first year, 2 and 1/2 the next year, 1 and 1/4 the next year, 3/4 of an inch the next, and so on. This is true for most fish species, though there are some exceptions. In a fish where the growth is stunted, they miss out on the rapid growth potential, but otherwise do have the potential to continue growing. If your fish is only 1 year old, she still will grow some the rest of her life--and she has the potential to live another 10 years or so, if you treat her well.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

A fish can be stunted for many reasons. Too small of a tank will definately stunt a fish. I have seen it happen countless times. although a big growing fish in a small tank (especially under filtered) will most likely have less than perfect water quality. I would keep it in the 75 and go buy a couple juvie tankmates.


----------



## brandonm (Jul 11, 2012)

think i could get away with a severum and a convict in there?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a famale jd in a 75 with a firemouth and severum with a school of 5 gold barbs and a shark


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'd do a Severum and Firemouth instead of a convict.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

She will grow. I had this issue when I went off to college and left my aquarium to the doom of my family (they didn't do sooo bad); however, my 7 month old JD fry were stunted at 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 inches.

To make a long story short, after I got back for winter break and fixed everything growth resumed. After second semester I came home to a 6 1/2 male. The rest died in a tragic freak of nature accident, but I still have him and he's beautiful at 7 inches 1.5 years old now.


----------

